# Please visit beautiful Moo in the Rescue & Adoption section



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi 

I apologise profusely if this is out of order but Princess Moo moo is so desperate for a shiny new home  She's been looking since April and after two adoptions falling through , is now taking applications once again  

As this is the busiest part of the forum , i thought i'd post a link here for those of you who may not be aware of Princess Moo 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...o-moo-once-again-looking-lovely-new-home.html

Thanks for looking at my girl


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

come on guys... please go check Moo Moo out!! She is absolutly stunning and deserves a bully free home!! Go look you won't be disappointed!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Her home fell through? 

So sorry to hear that


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

LOLcats said:


> Her home fell through?
> 
> So sorry to hear that


Yes, sadly it did  pretty gutted but i guess everything happens for a reason . I really thought it was 100% too and the home seemed just right .

Thanks for your reply and kind words


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Moo Moo's adoption fell through  

She is a beautiful lady :001_wub::001_wub: and sounds such a sweetie  As much as I'd love to but unfortunately wouldn't be able to take her in  she would be fine with my Frankie but Seb is a little tormenter and it just wouldn't be fair on her. 

I wish you both good luck in finding the perfect forever home xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I want to second this...... she is absolutely the most _Stunning_ cat I've ever seen, just cannot believe she hasn't been snapped up..... poor Moo she deserves her forever home, so come on every one *LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN !*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh she is SOOOOOO beautiful......

I REALLY wish I could help. If it wasn't for Merson, we'd be good as Oscar just sleeps all day and the Blackies love everyone so they would be great with her. Unfortunately Merson is too grumpy and tends to hiss & growl a lot at the others because he's not happy with sharing me. He wouldn't bully her though as he's not like that, just a bl**dy grump. 

I hope you find a loving home for her soon.


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Wishing the gorgeously stunning Moo Moo finds her new, wonderful, loving forever home ASAP!!! 

Poor little girl ..and poor you ...this must be so hard for you, dragging on like this! 

I can't believe you haven't had people knocking your door down trying to become Moo Moo's new slave!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm in love with Moo Moo... have been since I first saw her post in the adoption bit..... we just don't have space right now


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

She's so beautiful with such a sweet nature.One of the most graceful cats ive ever seen.

I think all of us would snap her up in a second if it wasnt for our "highly strung/ bullypusses" 

Wheres all the slaves with their laid back owners!!!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Alfie's laid back (and a wuss..) but we don't have space. There's got to be someone who can give this special little girla home.

Keep bumping this up


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CatsCatsCats -- I am so sorry Moo's new home fell through 
I thought it was such a cert! Such a shame! It sounded ideal for her, but as it didn't work out perhaps this means it wasn't the right place for her. 

Like so many other FMs I am in love with Moo, and would love to take her, but it is impossible because of my bossy alpha male cat, who rules the roost here! I have been trying for 6 mths to integrate a little stray cat I rescued, without success.


----------



## Laura87 (Sep 9, 2012)

**Bump**

Poor Moo Moo :-( like most of you I wish I could take her myself, she's so beautiful, but my boy wouldn't be happy at all! 
Been mentioning to all my cat loving friends but no joy yet unfortunately :-(
xx

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

come on guys... lets see if we can find the gorgeous girl a new home tonight!!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> come on guys... lets see if we can find the gorgeous girl a new home tonight!!!!


Yay, tonight sounds good  let's make moos night


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Laura87 said:


> **Bump**
> 
> Poor Moo Moo :-( like most of you I wish I could take her myself, she's so beautiful, but my boy wouldn't be happy at all!
> Been mentioning to all my cat loving friends but no joy yet unfortunately :-(
> ...


Thank you very much for spreading the word


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you need a cat slave without a cat. Doesn't anybody know someone who has recently found themselves in that position and maybe isn't on the forum for that reason?


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I have seen the photo's - what a beautiful cat! Am I right in thinking she is an indoors only cat? Most of the people I know have those microchip cat flaps that allow any cat out but I will ask anyone I can think of even though I am in Warwickshire so quite a way from you. Kx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Jonescat  Yes that would be the best solution (to be 100% sure she wouldn't get bullied) but she'd be fine with a gentle cat and she definitely wouldn't bully anyone  

I don't know of anyone who's left the forum 

Kah , yes , indoors or catproofed / cat run . I wouldn't be comfortable with her roaming free , she's the kind of cat i imagine would just run into the road or something if spooked 

It's so difficult  surely there must be someone who has either no cats or gentle cats ? Who has no kids . And catproofing ? :yikes: :laugh: :laugh: A tall order i know


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I bet you thought you'd be beating people off. She is very lovely, but like so many people have said, we can't be sure our own cats won't misbehave so we can't offer. Next option - mansion house with an east wing and a west wing for Moo?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> I bet you thought you'd be beating people off. She is very lovely, but like so many people have said, we can't be sure our own cats won't misbehave so we can't offer. Next option - mansion house with an east wing and a west wing for Moo?


I did , i thought she'd be snapped up straight away 

I have thought of that too ..............anyone here live in a mansion ? :thumbsup:  

My cuddlepuss is such a gentle beast , accepting of any other cats  He's had so many new friends over the years and accepted every one 

Surely someone out there has another tried and tested feline who'd like a friend


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Just a thought, if you are on Facebook, does the area that you live in have a pet page? I know my town has various FB pet pages where people advertise pets etc, maybe you could try on there too? Best of luck


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

come on guys.... someone must know of someone!!! Poor Moo Moo  

CatsCatsCats... give moo moo a cuddle for me!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> come on guys.... someone must know of someone!!! Poor Moo Moo
> 
> CatsCatsCats... give moo moo a cuddle for me!!!


Little moo is off the the =^..^= hairdresser today  so she'll be looking even more beautiful later


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

What about putting a poster up in a local pet superstore - they usually have noticeboards. I tend to have a look whenenever I'm in there.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> What about putting a poster up in a local pet superstore - they usually have noticeboards. I tend to have a look whenenever I'm in there.


Another good idea  keep them coming !!


----------



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

Coffee shops like Starbucks usually have community boards, as do supermarkets and newsagents. P'raps worth putting a photo and blurb there?
The trouble with a board like this is that we're all pretty likely to have cats already (and rats, and guinea pigs, and chickens, and fish, not to mention 3 kids ).

Actually, I guess an older home would be good for her - no chance of little kids. The cat-loving ladies of the parish might be a good bet through church hall notice boards. All the ladies-of-a-certain-age who volunteer at our toddler group seem to own cats.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I think Church hall notice boards are a FANTASTIC idea :thumbsup:

Val,We need piccies of Moo after shes been for her pamper session,not sure she can look more prettier than what she does now though!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

RubyReckless said:


> Coffee shops like Starbucks usually have community boards, as do supermarkets and newsagents. P'raps worth putting a photo and blurb there?
> The trouble with a board like this is that we're all pretty likely to have cats already (and rats, and guinea pigs, and chickens, and fish, not to mention 3 kids ).
> 
> Actually, I guess an older home would be good for her - no chance of little kids. The cat-loving ladies of the parish might be a good bet through church hall notice boards. All the ladies-of-a-certain-age who volunteer at our toddler group seem to own cats.


Totally agree with this  however , the reason i was really hoping for a home via the forums (she's on here and purrs) is most people generally don't have cat proofed gardens or believe in keeping cats as indoor cats 

I really want a crazy cat lady (or man) for moo , not just someone who wants a cat . Does that make sense ? Sorry i hope i'm not offending anyone 

The only suitable enquiries i've had so far for moo were via here , the ones from others sources were ........erm ...... less suitable   

But i will of course try all these things , i already have a poster made as she's on my vets noticeboard


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lets hope someone comes in soon for her.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Does your vet know anyone who has become catless recently?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Does your vet know anyone who has become catless recently?


She hasn't said so and she did say she'd let me know if she thought of anyone suitable 

I suppose it's quite difficult though if someone has suffered a loss , suggesting they may like moo could be seen as insensitive .


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

the risk with a lot of those boards is the unsuitable homes you're likely to come across (polite way of putting it!!!)

I've even tried showing some of my cat loving colleagues to no avail as againt hey all say she's stunning but don't have space of have bully boy kittens


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> the risk with a lot of those boards is the unsuitable homes you're likely to come across (polite way of putting it!!!)
> 
> I've even tried showing some of my cat loving colleagues to no avail as againt hey all say she's stunning but don't have space of have bully boy kittens


Yes , i have had some enquiries via gumtree .......... none of which even remotely fit what the advert says moo needs :mad2:

Thank you for spreading the word though   moo sends you a big kiss


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CCC - I would suggest you contact all the vets in your area, not just the one you usually use. Most seem to have noticeboards where adverts for "homes wanted" can be placed. I would even go to vets utside your area too. As I recall you are in Lytham St Anne's? How about advertising as well at vets in Blackpool?

I think cats do get placed through adverts at vets, but if there are quite a few on the board yours really needs to stand out IMO, as people may not take the time to read them all.

Of course Moo being an *exceptionally * beautiful cat makes her own statement -- maybe put a couple of your gorgeous photos and not too much text?  You can always give more details of her requirements if people get as far as contacting you.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

where are our Moo Moo pics... you promised after she'd had her haircut...


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Love from Princess Moo Moo


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She is absolutely stunning If I had my small holding now I would have her like a shot!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

awww love her!!!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

even more stunning!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

A gentle *Bump* for my favourite girl on the forum :001_wub:


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

She's gorgeous! I cannot believe she still looking for a castle to call her own!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I cannot believe she's still not got a home!  Poor moo moo!


If our Jack wasnt such a thug cat, then i'd have her in a heartbeat, but he already on and off bullies our elder female cat, so i wouldnt trust him with a new cat, if she was alot younger then we'd be fine, but i dont think he'd accept an older cat


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for looking at Princess Moo  Spread the word amongst your crazy cat friends 

Staysee ...... Jack looks like he has a lot of mischief in him  :001_wub:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Cats cats cats said:


> Thank you for looking at Princess Moo  Spread the word amongst your crazy cat friends
> 
> Staysee ...... Jack looks like he has a lot of mischief in him  :001_wub:


Oh he does!

If he gets bored or frustrated, he takes it out on jessie, he'll just pounce on her, not in a nasty way, he's done it less as he's got older, but he's a big fella and hates other cats if they arnt part of his family.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

My fuzz bomb is the same , he hates other cats , adult cats that is  He goes nuts when he sees one through the window even !  he loves his kitten friends though


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Just like Jack, he is a big softy really, never hurt us and doesnt physcially hurt jessie, she's more a drama queen as he used to do it to our persian and she would like lay down, not make a sound and he'd be like 'oh ok, dont fight back then' and leave her alone, wheras jessie screams her head off and i think he enjoys the fact she obviously hates it! Funny cat he is!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

just chjecking in on Moo Moo... still now new home then  someone must be able to help... come on guys rack your brains....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just cross-posted to my Facebook


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Just a bump back up for Princess Moo


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

She's so lovely! I'm sure that my Tiberius would've loved to play with her. Tabitha on the other hand... well let's say she's got "issues"

She has regular cat flap fights with any cat that appears at our cat flap (the cat flap ain't holding up too well now :incazzato.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

still no news then??? I showed her to my mum who also fell in love with her!! Unfortunatley Sam doesn't like other cats... but she's going to let me know if she finds anyone interested!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> still no news then??? I showed her to my mum who also fell in love with her!! Unfortunatley Sam doesn't like other cats... but she's going to let me know if she finds anyone interested!!


Hi  sadly not , no new enquiries , not even any unsuitable ones 

hopefully soon though with all the kind forum members who are spreading the word


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed for my favourite girl!!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi everyone  here is moos advert on Pets 4 Homes

Stunning longhaired white and black female needs a | Lytham St Annes, Lancashire | Pets4Homes

..... would you all be kind enough to click "like" so that it goes to facebook ? Moo says thank you in advance


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

done . . . .


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

also done!!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I would be really tempeted if I wasn´t in Spain. Let´s hope someone who comes here asking for advice as they want a cat gets her.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe we can putthe advert on our fb pages?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> I would be really tempeted if I wasn´t in Spain. Let´s hope someone who comes here asking for advice as they want a cat gets her.


move to the UK


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I would love to have her, especially as I miss having a fluffy cat, but she may not get on with Jumpy and I think my Dad would say no to a 3rd cat right now!! Does she go outdoors at all or does she prefer the indoors? 
(I would actually want one that prefers to stay in, maybe it would encourage Jumpy!! )


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> I would love to have her, especially as I miss having a fluffy cat, but she may not get on with Jumpy and I think my Dad would say no to a 3rd cat right now!! Does she go outdoors at all or does she prefer the indoors?
> (I would actually want one that prefers to stay in, maybe it would encourage Jumpy!! )


You just need a bit of encouragement. Everyone, together take her in.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> I would love to have her, especially as I miss having a fluffy cat, but she may not get on with Jumpy and I think my Dad would say no to a 3rd cat right now!! Does she go outdoors at all or does she prefer the indoors?
> (I would actually want one that prefers to stay in, maybe it would encourage Jumpy!! )


She does got out (we have purrfect fence fitted) but she's not fussed at all really . Because of my situation , she usually gets to either go outside or go in the house (not usually both sadly  ) . I think if she had the choice of both open to her , she'd choose inside  I know when i open her door to her safe room , she bounds into the house , she doesn't sit at the back door asking to go out .

That's why i'd be ok with her being an indoor cat 

Do you have cat proofing for Jumpy ? x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> She does got out (we have purrfect fence fitted) but she's not fussed at all really . Because of my situation , she usually gets to either go outside or go in the house (not usually both sadly  ) . I think if she had the choice of both open to her , she'd choose inside  I know when i open her door to her safe room , she bounds into the house , she doesn't sit at the back door asking to go out .
> 
> That's why i'd be ok with her being an indoor cat
> 
> Do you have cat proofing for Jumpy ? x


No, we are not cat-proof yet  Not sure when we will be!! I am trying to arrange an appointment with Katzecure to survey the garden, but at the moment Jumpy loves to go down the end of the garden in the undergrowth to hunt and play in the alley. It's safe there, no people or cars, so we'd rather he kept this play area for now, as if we blocked this part off he may then want to get through into the front garden! :rolleyes5:

We have a cat flap and have to close the kitchen door to keep Pixie in.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahh that must be difficult , having an outdoor cat and an indoor cat  

Regards Katzecure , it looks really super but i've always worried that an intruder cat could hop straight over into the garden and then not be able to get out ....

Just something to consider


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Jumpy and Pixie would love her  Look at that stunning face


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Just bumping this up for you.

She is absolutely gorgeous. :001_wub: Unfortunately I live in France, and already have four fur babies, so can't help, much as i would love to!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

another bump for Moo Moo!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Moo moo has had an enquiry !!!!!!!!  watch this space


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Moo moo has had an enquiry !!!!!!!!  watch this space


If I could click like more than once, I would!!!! I really hope this is the one!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> if i could click like more than once, i would!!!! i really hope this is the one!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Moo moo has had an enquiry !!!!!!!!  watch this space


Oooh, Ooooh, Oooooooooh..... Trying so hard not to get my hopes up but...... third time lucky perhaps?? Please, please let this be the one... Pleeeeeeeze I can't bear it much longer, it's making me so sad


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

any update.... we all have our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> any update.... we all have our fingers crossed!!!


not yet , the lady was going to speak to her husband about when they'd like to visit Princess Moo  He was at work when we spoke .

Would you believe, this lady is local !!  So i'll be able to my own home check 

If it works out , moo will be going to live with a dog !!! 

At first , i thought , :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: but the lady said her doggy has lived with a cat for 8 years . The more i thought about it, the more i wonder if a dog may actually be BETTER than another cat ?

The best choice would be no dog of course and no cat  but the lady assures me the doggy won't bully or chase moo  and will just leave her alone  so i think it could be ok ?

What do you think ?


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

least with doing your own homecheck you can see for yourself what temprement the dog has, majority of the time dog and cat can get along int he same house with no issues!! Plus being local you can check up on the precious gril. I still have everything crossed, just wish I could take her.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I wish you could too   Fingers crossed for pretty moo  she'll be an indoor cat too which is great !!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

LOCAL!!!!!! Thats fantastic news   

You can go and see the doggys temperament for yourself.

A pup and cat can live together and more than likely will become bestest buddies,My Minky adores Bubba and grooms him like a kitten.
She also used to snuggle up to Barney and nibble his ears.They were the VERY best of friends but then she hated George the cat with a passion 

Maybe Moo will become the same with this doggy.

Has she been in touch yet?....come on Val,stop keeping us all in suspense
xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> LOCAL!!!!!! Thats fantastic news
> 
> You can go and see the doggys temperament for yourself.
> 
> ...


I've not heard anything back yet  maybe i spoke too soon .......again !! :mad2::mad2:

Or maybe she's at work  

I'm thinking there may be a real possibility that moo could do ok with a doggy . I'm sure she'll be scared at first but if this doggy has lived with a cat for 8 years and doesn't chase her (which surely he wont ?) then maybe it would be nicer for moo ........... no more :devil: cats to look out for


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

any more news?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> any more news?


I've not heard back   maybe the lady hasn't spoken to her OH yet ? Or maybe they've changed their minds


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I hope you hear something soon and the lady wants her...I wish I could have her and look after her and love her she looks so adorable...Goodluck with finding the right home for gorgeous Moo...Kyria xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

positive vibes, we have to get this baby adopted.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Well i never heard back from the lady who enquired about moo   she seemed so keen too


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

oh no... not again  poor moo!!!!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Was hoping for some good news , she's absolutely stunning can't understand why she hasn't been snapped up, I really hope she gets settled somewhere soon


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh that's a shame. 

She's such a gorgeous cat - I hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


My thoughts exactly  I am most definitely NOT going to get my hopes up next time someone enquires !


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> My thoughts exactly  I am most definitely NOT going to get my hopes up next time someone enquires !


Hope is what keeps us all going!!!!.....It's hard tho' when you keep getting knock backs.... Just got to keep believing THERE IS the perfect home out there for your beautiful girl


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Hope is what keeps us all going!!!!.....It's hard tho' when you keep getting knock backs.... Just got to keep believing THERE IS the perfect home out there for your beautiful girl


I hope so  it is hard for sure as i don't want her to go anyway but i know she must . Each time i've found her a home, ive cried and cried (happy and sad) only for it to fall through


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> I hope so  it is hard for sure as i don't want her to go anyway but i know she must . Each time i've found her a home, ive cried and cried (happy and sad) only for it to fall through


I know it's such a heartbreaking situation for you.... But you're trying to put Moo's feelings above your own.... I think that is why so many people on the forum have got so emotionally involved in her story, It really is too sad!!!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

This is one of the hardest things you will ever have to do & its even harder when you keep getting knockbacks....there loss though not Moos

Moos perfect owner is out there somewhere,its up to us to find it for her.

Come on guys....Lets gets our thinking caps on and find Moo Moo her new forever home.


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry you didn't hear back. 
You must be on and emotional roller coaster  ((hugs))


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't lose faith yet - maybe she is just needing to 'work'  on her hubby. You know what these men-folk can be like..... 

I'd give it a day or two before writing off her enquiry.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

take it we've still got no news?? just checking in and bumping


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

No news  not heard anything back so AlfiesArk ............moo is on her way round !


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> No news  not heard anything back so AlfiesArk ............moo is on her way round !


lol cuddles ready and waiting


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

mornign to my fav little girl!!! bumping her up again.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> mornign to my fav little girl!!! bumping her up again.


moo moo said good morning   and she sends you a big , beautiful kiss


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

bumping my fav girl up.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I never heard back so i guess it's pretty safe to say that the woman has changed her mind


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

such a shame!! poor moo... would have been ideal with her being local. Have you put the add anywhere else.

Em xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> such a shame!! poor moo... would have been ideal with her being local. Have you put the add anywhere else.
> 
> Em xxx


Yes very disappointing  Yes she's on here , purrs in our hearts , gumtree , pets4homes, facebook , a few local vets and [email protected] .


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

least you know you're doing all you can for her to try and find her another home. I will continue to cross my fingers!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I had to come on to this thread just to bump it.

I've said it before.. and I'll say it again.. she is one of the most beautiful cats I have ever seen.. I showed my OH last night and even he got a bit choked up and was "Awwwing" - if you met him you'd know how unlikely this reaction is!!

If we lived closer and we didn't have such a dominant cat..!! In fact if it was only due to distance.. I'd jump in the car right now!

FIND MOO A HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Is my Beautiful Moo still not been snatched up..I look at her pics everyday as she has captured my heart...Im sure it wont be long before someone sees her and falls in love with her....Goodluck, I hope its soon Kyria xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> I had to come on to this thread just to bump it.
> 
> I've said it before.. and I'll say it again.. she is one of the most beautiful cats I have ever seen.. I showed my OH last night and even he got a bit choked up and was "Awwwing" - if you met him you'd know how unlikely this reaction is!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words   moo is pleased to have captured your OHs heart too  She's getting rather big headed now and demands i address her as Princess Moo


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe put an Ad in local rescue centres, they often do a Paw to Door scheme where the cat can stay with the owner until the rescue finds a home


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Come on gorgeous Princess Moo needs a castle to call her own and her very own tower and moat... ok now that criteria may have put people off... she doesn't really  she just needs a home with no bullies or non fured children and lots of cuddles!!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Thank you for the kind words   moo is pleased to have captured your OHs heart too  She's getting rather big headed now and demands i address her as Princess Moo


Princess Moo it is!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Maybe put an Ad in local rescue centres, they often do a Paw to Door scheme where the cat can stay with the owner until the rescue finds a home


I've been looking a couple of days googling to see if any rescues do the paw 2 door service around Moo moos......Sorry Princess Moo moos area and i cant find anywhere. The only place i saw was in London and they only do 25 mile radius so thats no help.

Maybe they just dont advertise (or im rubbish at looking)...so if anywhere knows of anywhere please let Moos royal servant know.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I've had the same problem  my local rescues don't do it as it'd take away a home from one of their residents ...... which is fair enough 

I have her on Sunny Harbours Direct homing list although it's meant to be for Scotland only .......... i didn't realise that until i'd already put her on !


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Princess moo enjoying some garden time 



























And then the resulting rage 









It's so difficult , if fuzzy sees moo in his garden this is what happens 

Same thing yesterday....









If only she was so brave when there isn't a glass door inbetween them !!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh wow she is even more beautiful than ever - I love her tail colours and markings, amazing!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

She gets more stunning as each day goes by:001_wub:

Ive liked Moo moos photos but not the last ones because Mr Fuzzy is been a naughty scampy.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> She gets more stunning as each day goes by:001_wub:
> 
> Ive liked Moo moos photos but not the last ones because Mr Fuzzy is been a naughty scampy.


a naughty Scampy   he just hates her sooooooooo much 

She is stunning isn't she   maybe fuzzy fancies her secretly


----------



## starships (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I posted on the thread in the adoption section but I have to post here again. SHE IS SO GORGEOUS. I've fallen in love with her! I genuinely would love to help but as I said i'm only a student and can't afford two cats ):
Please keep posting more photos


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

see my fav grils been in the great outdoors for a bit! hoping someone ideal turns up soon hugs for moo.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Just bumping moo back up for all you lucky people hoping to adopt this weekend


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

How's Moo Moo, have you had any enquiries recently? I think about her situation every day :sad: SOooooo want to see her happy and settled.....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I so wish I could give her a home she would enjoy - but with 3 Munchkins - and a new Munchkin on the way - its doubtful she would be happy


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry not been about much over weekend.... take it no new home offers then...


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> sorry not been about much over weekend.... take it no new home offers then...


Sadly not  A forum member did contact me late friday night , i replied but i've not heard back :mad2: I never heard back from the local lady either :mad2:


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

there must be a home out there for this gorgeous girl!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> there must be a home out there for this gorgeous girl!


To be honest , i'm starting to think not  i've considered sending her to a rescue because things cannot continue as they are . Twice in the last 4 days mr fuzzy has dug up the carpet outside her room overnight , trying to get in to her  he can't see her because it's a wooden door but he must be able to hear her in there . She gets bullied through the glass door on the other side which overlooks the garden 

i'm not bothered about the carpet of course , it's just that even in her room , she gets bullied albeit not hurt 

I've been advertising her for 5 months now 

I'm resisting sending her to a rescue though as i won't have any say over where she goes 

I'm so sad for her


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

AlfiesArk said:


> there must be a home out there for this gorgeous girl!


Thats what i was thinking this morning too!! 

There IS a home out there for Princess Moo moo but unfortunatly her new servants dont know about her yet.:frown:


----------



## Ch3rrie (Jul 18, 2012)

So sad that she hasn't found a home yet :-(
If I could, I would but with 2 cats and 2 kids already, I doubt she would like it here :-(


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

The breeder that we got our Maine Coon from is also the rehoming person for the Maine Coon Breed Society so if you want, I'll pass on Moo Moo's details as you never know, she may know someone suitable. I know Moo Moo isn't a Maine Coon but she's a stunning long haired cat. Worth a try perhaps.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> The breeder that we got our Maine Coon from is also the rehoming person for the Maine Coon Breed Society so if you want, I'll pass on Moo Moo's details as you never know, she may know someone suitable. I know Moo Moo isn't a Maine Coon but she's a stunning long haired cat. Worth a try perhaps.


That would be great , thank you


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> That would be great , thank you


No worries, done!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> No worries, done!


moo says thank you very much


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Had a reply back from the breeder - unfortunately she can't help out as she already has several adult MC's on a waiting list that she's struggling to find a home for. Really sorry


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Had a reply back from the breeder - unfortunately she can't help out as she already has several adult MC's on a waiting list that she's struggling to find a home for. Really sorry


Aww that's ok , thank you for trying , it was very thoughtful of you


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

How is she with dogs and kids? I have 2 cats both big softies but also a greyhound.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

polishrose said:


> How is she with dogs and kids? I have 2 cats both big softies but also a greyhound.


how old are your kids ? I think she would be frightened of young children  I don't know about dogs ............... i presume your doggy gets on with your cats ?


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

yay more Moo loving  come on gys any one able to give this cutie a home...


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Are we looking for newbies who are wondering wether to get cats or not?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

come on everybody there must be someone out there who will fall in love with her at first sight. someone with no cats or kids preferably


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

A bump for Princess Moo


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Another bump...


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm guessing no cat loving hoomans has come forward yet that qualify to be MMs new slave?

So gutted every morning when i come and check Princess Moo moos post 

Give her a big Moozer cuddle from me wontcha!!
xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> I'm guessing no cat loving hoomans has come forward yet that qualify to be MMs new slave?
> 
> So gutted every morning when i come and check Princess Moo moos post
> 
> ...


No  no enquiries at all  i emailed two people on Preloved who were advertising cat wanted , one got back to me and said no thanks  and i haven't heard back from the other one


----------



## secretpennell (Mar 29, 2010)

Is she on FB? Can I help by sharing her?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

secretpennell said:


> Is she on FB? Can I help by sharing her?


Thank you very much  if you could share via this advert .....

Stunning longhaired white and black female needs a wonderful new home in Lytham St Annes, Lancashire | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com

That's be great  Purrs from pretty moo to you  x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> No  no enquiries at all  i emailed two people on Preloved who were advertising cat wanted , one got back to me and said no thanks  and i haven't heard back from the other one


I think this is so very sad because she is just SO gorgeous. I did run it by OG but he tells me I can't afford a fifth cat.  I suppose he is right.......

May I just ask roughly where you are located hun? No need to be specific, ball-park will do. If I know anyone around that way I could try putting some feelers out.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> Stunning longhaired white and black female needs a wonderful new home in Lytham St Annes, Lancashire | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com
> 
> That's be great  Purrs from pretty moo to you  x





MoggyBaby said:


> May I just ask roughly where you are located hun? No need to be specific, ball-park will do. If I know anyone around that way I could try putting some feelers out.


No worries - question now answered!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> No worries - question now answered!!!! :thumbup:


Thank you so much   that'd be great , tell all your crazy cat lady friends  

someone MUST want her surely ?  She's so loving , she was having her usual time in the house this morning and when i went upstairs she came bounding over , making her little "pleased to see you" moo sounds  

I think she craves company and gets lonely in her room because when she does get house time , she can't get enough of me :001_wub:

Thing is though, i don't really want her to love me   because i don't want her to miss me when she eventually finds a new home 

someone off here messaged me Fri eve /Saturday morn about coming to visit moo but then never replied when i responded 

Just to confirm , moo lives in Lytham St Annes which is Blackpool essentially x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Just bumping moo back up to her rightful place


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Can't believe this is taking so long! What a gorgeous cat! I would love an affectionate house cat like Moo Moo! Unfortunately, I am too far away, have no cat proofing and a cat flap that I need to leave open for the Great Gatsby. Am so looking forward to the 'she has a new home' announcement, like so many other people. However, at least she is so loved now...

Will talk to anyone I know but can 't get your hopes up as I'm down in Warwickshire...having said that, lady at work was talking about cats today...mmm, will mention this to her tomorrow! kxx

Ps just so I know, would the person need to come up to Blackpool?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi  thanks for your post i would prefer moos new owners to want to meet her first . If an exceptional home came along , i could try and arrange to take her there but it's very difficult as my OH works very long hours, 6 days a week and i'm not confident driving more than 20 miles or so 

I can't wait to make the announcement either ! Poor moo has been hunting for a ne palace since around May


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

She is so beautiful, I wish we could give her a home, but our neighbour's cat is a pushy thing so I would hate to subject her to that again!

Good luck! She is so lovely!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I´m sure we´ll all have good news soon. Let´s just keep an eye on those who write wanting to get a cat. We should all be ready with a pic and good words to bombard their post


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Good morning Princess Moo moo!! xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Good morning Princess Moo moo!! xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


>


Morning my lovely girl (OK I know she's not mine but a girl can dream can't she?) :blink::blink:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

People, we are not doing our homework. Some newbies...


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> People, we are not doing our homework. Some newbies...


Where where ??? !!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

ohhh where!!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

You seeeeeeeeeeee, we are trying to convince one of them (The thread about failled rescue visit). She doesn´t have a cat, Moo would be so happy there...


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> You seeeeeeeeeeee, we are trying to convince one of them (The thread about failled rescue visit). She doesn´t have a cat, Moo would be so happy there...


Moo sends you a beautiful kiss


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

fingers toes and everything else crossed....


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Just a gentle bump for the PF Princess


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

still nothing for our fav girl?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> still nothing for our fav girl?


no :crying::crying: not a single enquiry


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you tried pets4homes website? I am always seeing Siamese needing new homes on there.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Have you tried pets4homes website? I am always seeing Siamese needing new homes on there.


Yes she's on Pets4Homes, purrs in our hearts, preloved , gumtree, in local petshops and here of course ....


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Yes she's on Pets4Homes, purrs in our hearts, preloved , gumtree, in local petshops and here of course ....


What about the local vets - they usually have a noticeboard? xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> What about the local vets - they usually have a noticeboard? xx


In local vets and pet shops already . Even on Tescos noticeboard


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I think the next steps will be a big billboard in the centre of L.St Annes, and then a TV advert :thumbup: lol xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> I think the next steps will be a big billboard in the centre of L.St Annes, and then a TV advert :thumbup: lol xx


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :thumbup:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

We could all wear sandwich boards whenever we leave the house


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Yes she's on Pets4Homes, purrs in our hearts, preloved , gumtree, in local petshops and here of course ....


I just don't get it


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> I just don't get it


I know  i honestly thought she'd be snapped up  I emailed 2 people on preloved , both wanting a cat , one never replied and the other one said no thank you


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not sure how it works but does anyone know if Moo moos mum could post about her on the animal lifeline uk forum?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> I know  i honestly thought she'd be snapped up  I emailed 2 people on preloved , both wanting a cat , one never replied and the other one said no thank you


She is just such a beautiful and gentle cat!

I think she needs a Facebook page, we can then all post it on our own and get this Beautiful lady a forever home!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lupie said:


> She is so beautiful, I wish we could give her a home, but our neighbour's cat is a pushy thing so I would hate to subject her to that again!
> 
> Good luck! She is so lovely!


moo is looking for an indoor home so she wouldnt be meeting any neighbours cats hopefully


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :thumbup:


what about local radio?? just a thought


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have been reading this post and hoping moo moo would find her forever home I would have her in a heartbeat but I have 3 cats so she would not be happy here + Max can be a bully if I don't keep an eye on him. Fingers crossed moo moo gets her forever home 

Viv xx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Well next year i am moving to london with my friend and if moo doesnt have a home by then which would be totally insane! Then i'll chat to my friend about rehoming her cos any pet we got would be indoors being in London and we're not going for a pokey flat, so she'd have room.

But i so hope by then she'll have a home!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Poor Moo Moo, I can't believe she's still looking for her furever home! 

I can say- hand on heart- that if it hadn't have worked out with Spooks, Moo was going to be my next choice. I know that doesn't help matters at all now, but thought you might like to know anyway 

I really hope she finds that purrfect home soon- only the best for our Moo :001_wub: x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words , Princess Moo and i really appreciate it  

Just to confirm , Moo is looking for an indoor or cat proofed home but she CAN live with other cats ............as long as they aren't :devil: cats


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Cats cats cats said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words , Princess Moo and i really appreciate it
> 
> Just to confirm , Moo is looking for an indoor or cat proofed home but she CAN live with other cats ............as long as they aren't :devil: cats


We have 2 gentle coonie just now but want another, a rescue kitty or kitty in need etc. I have offered to take a kitten from "mdeal, and am awaiting to see what happens as there is a lady in that area which is prepared to take all 3. If this is the case then I will speak with wife and we may well take moo moo instead.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Amin said:


> We have 2 gentle coonie just now but want another, a rescue kitty or kitty in need etc. I have offered to take a kitten from "mdeal, and am awaiting to see what happens as there is a lady in that area which is prepared to take all 3. If this is the case then I will speak with wife and we may well take moo moo instead.


:thumbup: Then i hope the other lady takes all 3   sorry, how selfish is that !


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

All fingers and paws crossed that the other lady takes all three so Amin can give Moo a perfect home!!

That means that _four_ forum kitties get their new homes - that would just be fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

That's fantastic, Amin! Fingers crossed for Moo- she would look perfect with two Coonies :001_wub:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Cats cats cats said:


> :thumbup: Then i hope the other lady takes all 3   sorry, how selfish is that !


Well, We will find out next week. If we take Her she will have this enclosure to share with Hamish as Indie wont go in there, so company there.

Hamish is gentle as is Indie. though they do play fight


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Amin said:


> Well, We will find out next week. If we take Her she will have this enclosure to share with Hamish as Indie wont go in there, so company there.
> 
> Hamish is gentle as is Indie. though they do play fight


Hopefully Princess Moo Moo will get her "happily ever after" ending very soon!!

Hamish is very handsome,I can just picture Moo moo sat besides him.

can we see Indie too pleeeeese so we can vision all three beauties together


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> Hopefully Princess Moo Moo will get her "happily ever after" ending very soon!!
> 
> Hamish is very handsome,I can just picture Moo moo sat besides him.
> 
> can we see Indie too pleeeeese so we can vision all three beauties together


First it depends on mdeal and the feral mum and 2 kittys, I have said I will take 1 kitty, However since yesterday There is a very good chance all 3 will go to a lady who has offered to take them. If so then we will give moo a chance, just hope our 2 coonies will allow it. They are never aggressive but do play fight and are sometimes quite vocal when they do, this would be my concern if she is frightened and timid. What do you think

Here's Indie.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi  moo is getting excited  your enclosure is fab :thumbup: :thumbup:

Moo may initially be a bit  watching your boys fight but as long as they don't attack her , she'd be fine 

Moo is just frightened of cats who chase her but she'll happily sit near and walk by a cat whom she knows won't bother her 

Your coonies are :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Is Indie allowed outdoors (outside of the enclosure) ?


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Cats cats cats said:


> Hi  moo is getting excited  your enclosure is fab :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Moo may initially be a bit  watching your boys fight but as long as they don't attack her , she'd be fine
> 
> ...


Indieis allowed out and he goes generally round all the gardens for a couple hours at a time, sometimes he will come into the enclosure and play with Hamish for a little while. Hamish is Not allowed outside this enclosure Full Stop. -He will run wild and dangerous-. They do chase each other in the house and in the enclosure -when Indie is in it. They also play fight at least a couple times a day. I,am sure they would not be aggressive towards moo "But" they may want to play-fight/chase Her too, This is my worry. They are 3 and 1 yr old.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Amin said:


> Indieis allowed out and he goes generally round all the gardens for a couple hours at a time, sometimes he will come into the enclosure and play with Hamish for a little while. Hamish is Not allowed outside this enclosure Full Stop. -He will run wild and dangerous-. They do chase each other in the house and in the enclosure -when Indie is in it. They also play fight at least a couple times a day. I,am sure they would not be aggressive towards moo "But" they may want to play-fight/chase Her too, This is my worry. They are 3 and 1 yr old.


Well i wouldn't really like for moo to go outside of the enclosure as i don't think she'd be very streetwise but i'm happy for her to be inddor only or go in the enclosure 

Re the play fighting   my nfcs are the same 

It's hard to say how that would go down isn't it ............ funnily enough , moo and fuzz used to get along  they didn't play fight but would play chase (so never any tumbling) . For some reason , one day last october , fuzzy took against her and it's been all downhill from there 

Fuzzy was just the same with cuddlepuss when we got him . He was the newcomer but was an absolute MONSTER to cuddlepuss , to the point i thought i'd have to rehome him 

however one day, cuddlepuss decided he'd had enough and gave fuzzy a good beating and peace reigned thereafter 

The kittens .............i can only presume they've "learnt" their behaviour from fuzzy  When the kittens were small , they idolised fuzzy and followed him all over , copying things he did and vice versa ... I cannot think of any other reason that the kittens also dislike moo as she's never done anything to them 

When fuzzy first fell out with Moo , it was BEFORE the kittens arrived otherwise i'd have suspected that as the cause . I didn't think too much of it at the time as all cats have the occassional crossed word ..............little did i know  

Fuzzy has a heart condition and now the kittens are big , he no longer likes to play fight with them  When they try to play fight , he swipes at them and they back off (they're both 13 months now so not really kitten size anymore  ) They hardly ever try now as they know he won't so they just rough and tumble together  so maybe your coonies would do the same with moo ? If she makes it clear she's not interested , they'd leave her be ?

It's a big decision isn't it , all joking aside, there's no pressure from me


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

If moo comes then they will All just have to adapt and accept it.  Moo will be the oldest so, in a way she will say what goes I guess. :confused1:

They prob wont like it at first, But we are willing to give it a go


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Amin said:


> If moo comes then they will All just have to adapt and accept it.  Moo will be the oldest so, in a way she will say what goes I guess. :confused1:
> 
> They prob wont like it at first, But we are willing to give it a go


   To be fair , i should've known better than to get moo after seeing how fuzzy was with cuddlepuss  But she was in rescue and i couldn't resist her ......

I got the kittens because i was convinced fuzzy wanted young playmates and fortunately i was right  but i'd never introduce him to another adult again


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Amin.....Your coonies are so bootifulls!!:001_wub:


----------



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> :thumbup: Then i hope the other lady takes all 3   sorry, how selfish is that !


Not selfish at all. I also hope this happens as well, and moo moo finds a new home  Amin seems like a great person.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Moo moo has another home offer !!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Let the bidding war commence   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

blimy Moo two offers! Hope one of these is the one!!!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> blimy Moo two offers! Hope one of these is the one!!!!!


Moos allure is obviously just too much to resist any longer


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Everything crossed... Please, please, pleeeeeeeeeez let it work out this time :blink::blink::blink: I don't think I can bare it for much longer


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Everything crossed... Please, please, pleeeeeeeeeez let it work out this time :blink::blink::blink: I don't think I can bare it for much longer


Thanks   moo and i are excited   she's asked me to start packing her bag but i've said let's not get carried away   

I must've checked my email about 4239852993735982374 times to see if i've got another mail re moos home offers


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> I must've checked my email about 4239852993735982374 times to see if i've got another mail re moos home offers


 That's about how many times I've checked into Moo Moos threads since I first read about her.... I need to get my life back!:thumbup:


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

ohhhh any update!!! Look how much I've missed this morning!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Well moo currently has two home offers   so she's feeling rather smug   Nothing is 100% yet but things are looking good so far :thumbup:

Here is a picture of moo from back before things went wrong for her ....










Unbelieveable eh ?  If you look closely , under the plant pot , next to moo , you will see what all the fuss is about  

I thought it'd be nice for moos fans to see her interacting with other cats instead of all the lonely images i keep posting  Somewhere , i also have one of her on the bed with Fuzzy !!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Well moo currently has two home offers   so she's feeling rather smug   Nothing is 100% yet but things are looking good so far :thumbup:
> 
> Here is a picture of moo from back before things went wrong for her ....
> 
> ...


Aaaaaw look at her....that photo of Moo moo with the pre :devil: gang has made me quite emotional..it makes my heart melt with happiness but also with a tinge of sadness too :frown:

Such a beautiful sight to see Princess Moo moo joining in....I hope it wont be too long before she's doing that again.
xxx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Yaaaaaaayyyy!!! I am SOOO pleased!!! . When will you know for certain?? *big kiss for Moo Moo* and *big hug for you*


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

That's great news, shame one potential slave will be disappointed, but here's hoping she makes the lucky one very happy :thumbup:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Moos new slave is attending for interview by the Princess on Saturday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: so hopefully a 100% decision will be made then  

Here's another one for you Louby, relaxed princess when Fuzzy still loved her 









:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Ally-Kats said:


> That's great news, shame one potential slave will be disappointed, but here's hoping she makes the lucky one very happy :thumbup:


Actually it has worked out well as Amin (first home offer) feels a kitten maybe more suited to his boisterous boys  so has stepped aside to allow moo to go elsewhere 

Moo is still welcome with Amin though if this home falls through so ...........looking good for all concerned at the moment 

hope i haven't jinxed this again !


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Moos new slave is attending for interview by the Princess on Saturday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: so hopefully a 100% decision will be made then
> 
> Here's another one for you Louby, relaxed princess when Fuzzy still loved her
> 
> ...


She looks so contented :001_wub:

ARE you trying to make me cry because you're doing a very good job

Moo moo is a beautiful lady and has made her way into all of our hearts

Her new family are so lucky (and we are all so jealous!!!)


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Cats cats cats said:


> Actually it has worked out well as Amin (first home offer) feels a kitten maybe more suited to his boisterous boys  so has stepped aside to allow moo to go elsewhere
> 
> Moo is still welcome with Amin though if this home falls through so ...........looking good for all concerned at the moment
> 
> hope i haven't jinxed this again !


That's kind of Amin and Moo can't lose, brilliant :thumbup: I'm sure everything will go smoothly


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> She looks so contented :001_wub:
> 
> ARE you trying to make me cry because you're doing a very good job
> 
> ...


   I'm so pleased for her  i really hope it works out this time as her new home sounds PERFECT   

Moo is excited  And Fuzzy is over the moon :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Do the new slaves have other pets, kids etc?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Do the new slaves have other pets, kids etc?


Moos new slave has no kids :thumbup: but 3 other cats  i am assured that it's not in their nature to bully though so i'm ok with that ......... as you can see , moo rubs along with friendly felines just fine  

also , she will be an indoor cat :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am hoping the new slave to The Princess will join the forum ............ in fact i should make it a condition of adopting her  

I'm so touched by the support everyone has offered throughout this ordeal  hopefully , the end is in sight and moo will begin her happy , confident new life  :001_wub:

got to be honest , i've done a fair amount of blubbering today !  I dread to think how i'll be on Moos Big Day !


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> I'm so pleased for her  i really hope it works out this time as her new home sounds PERFECT
> 
> Moo is excited  And Fuzzy is over the moon :lol::lol::lol:


   I bet Mr Fuzzy is packing Moo moos bag as we speak!!! He sure is a scamp but we wuv him anyway!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> I bet Mr Fuzzy is packing Moo moos bag as we speak!!! He sure is a scamp but we wuv him anyway!!


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh :lol::lol::lol::thumbsup:


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Moos new slave has no kids :thumbup: but 3 other cats  i am assured that it's not in their nature to bully though so i'm ok with that ......... as you can see , moo rubs along with friendly felines just fine
> 
> also , she will be an indoor cat :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Sounds very promising! Will Moo Moo be close enough for you to visit? And yes, you must insist that the new slave joins PF!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Sounds very promising! Will Moo Moo be close enough for you to visit? And yes, you must insist that the new slave joins PF!


Sadly not close enough for visits  but then ..........i think that may be a good thing as i'd want to see her but actually , i want her to forget all about me and her miserable life here ASAP 

She loves me so much ...... i hope she's fickle and quickly forgets me


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Sadly not close enough for visits  but then ..........i think that may be a good thing as i'd want to see her but actually , i want her to forget all about me and her miserable life here ASAP
> 
> She loves me so much ...... i hope she's fickle and quickly forgets me


Aww bless you! I'm sure there'll be a few forum members joining you with the blubbing on rehoming day! :sad:.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my, I have my fingers crossed so hard it hurts!!!!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

moo is a Star and I think she will get her forever nice home soon,  and mdeals kitts too , cos You guys on here are Brilliant, and will make sure of it I,am sure :thumbup: by hook or crook :mad2:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi val been reading the update of moo and am so pleased that she may have a forever loving home.
i was thinking about mr fuzzy, do you think that at the time that he turned against moo maybe there was another cat around in the neighbourhood that could have put him off of moo, sometimes this could happen and the owners have to reintroduce that cats. mind you it would be harder for you now with having the two wegies boys?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so glad to here her royal majesty may have finally a new home of her own


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Bless her I really hope moo moo has found a new home. But it will certainly be a bittersweet day for you but we will all be here for you.

Viv xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> hi val been reading the update of moo and am so pleased that she may have a forever loving home.
> i was thinking about mr fuzzy, do you think that at the time that he turned against moo maybe there was another cat around in the neighbourhood that could have put him off of moo, sometimes this could happen and the owners have to reintroduce that cats. mind you it would be harder for you now with having the two wegies boys?


Hi  Yes i'm so pleased for her  

Re Mr Fuzzy , well my cats have a cat proofed garden so they don't meet other cats ........ although it could be that he saw a newbie passing by on the other side of the fence ? .............. he gets VERY annoyed when he sees the neighbours cats go by 

We tried reintroducing after moo went in her safe room , we scent swapped , opened the door just a tiny amount so the boys could see her . In fact we've continued to do that since she went in there but reactions are still ............poor 

I do think that Wolfgang could learn to live with her , but stripey and fuzz ....noooooo 

They're a bit like a gang, if one of the boys attacked moo , the other two boys would come running and join in  

So i just can't put the poor girl through any further attempts to integrate them , i just would never trust Fuzzy again 

A hard lesson has been learnt by me , never introduce another adult cat to the Fuzz :devil:


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

yay go moo!!! So pleased for her... although we'll all miss her!!! Try and get her new slaves on her!! we want regular moo updates!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

AlfiesArk said:


> yay go moo!!! So pleased for her... although we'll all miss her!!! Try and get her new slaves on her!! we want regular moo updates!


I think i will have to insist upon that  moo has a large fan club and her fans must not be deprived


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Princess moo in happier times 








































































Yes that really is Moo and Fuzz :devil: 

Hopefully we'll all be seeing happy and relaxed princess moo pictures like this very soon


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ooooh that makes me want to cry....beautiful photos


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's fantastic news that Princess Moo may have a new forever home  

I'm keeping everything crossed for you and the beautiful moo :001_wub::001_wub: xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone   She looks so happy in those pictures doesn't she , i can't wait to see her like that once again   

Moo is currently preparing her interview questions  So far she has .......

1) if i ask for food , how many seconds will it take you to feed me ?

2) if i am on the bed, taking up the whole area as i like to , will you move me or squeeze in ? Or better yet, sleep on the floor ?

3) On average, how many toys will you buy me each month ?

4) how often will you tend to my beautiful hair ?

5) how many seconds will it take you to attend to my powder room when i have visited it ?

6) if i am sat with you and you wish to move , will you move me , or stay put until I decide you may move ?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think Princess Moo has been talking to the Munchkins 

She forgot to ask if Dreamies will be on a supply on demand basis....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just catching up with this and am delighted to read that Princess Moo may finally have her new Forever home. She is just SOOOOOOO gorgeous - it is understandable why so many PF members are a bit jealous of her potential new slaves.

Another question for her to add to her interview list:

_How often will you tell me that I am beautiful / gorgeous / stunning / all three? Will it be EVERY time you look at me or just every other time?_ 

Everyone at Moggy Towers has their fingers & paws crossed that the interview goes well and Moo & new slaves fall in love with each other. How long do we have to wait for news?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Just catching up with this and am delighted to read that Princess Moo may finally have her new Forever home. She is just SOOOOOOO gorgeous - it is understandable why so many PF members are a bit jealous of her potential new slaves.
> 
> Another question for her to add to her interview list:
> 
> ...


Oh yes , i will make those suggestions to her highness ...... i think she may well turn down someone who opts to answer "just every other time" as she is used to it every time  

Moo says she is feeling very confident , more so about this potential home than any of the previous ones  MB , she is confused , she says "of course they'll fall in love with me "   

I suspect her decision will be quite instant and that she will be instructing me to update on Saturday after she has interviewed


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Saturday?????????????

That's* AGGGGEEESSSSSSSS* away..............................


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Saturday?????????????
> 
> That's* AGGGGEEESSSSSSSS* away..............................


I know !!!  moo is quite impatient too but she said it gives her more time to prepare her questions


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Great interview questions, Moo. 
Millie would like to add one of her own favourites.....
_If I smash or otherwise damage a favourite piece of china or furnishings, will you get mad at me, or pat me on the head and tell me I am far more precious and beautiful than any of those inanimate objects?
_


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Great interview questions, Moo.
> Millie would like to add one of her own favourites.....
> _If I smash or otherwise damage a favourite piece of china or furnishings, will you get mad at me, or pat me on the head and tell me I am far more precious and beautiful than any of those inanimate objects?
> _


:thumbup: :thumbup: Moo likes that one , she has added it to her list


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Can I just say - I _really_ wish she would have been happy here, I love Princess Moo :001_wub:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been reading this from the start and hoping that someone would offer your gorgeous girl a home - I have everything crossed for Saturday when Princess Moo meets her potential new slave (and OMG that seems like an eternity to wait!!)


----------



## Maxine Ann (Jun 8, 2012)

I so hope this is the home for Moo.

She really, really deserves it, she's absolutely adorable.

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you and Moo!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Luckily we are taking D's tablet on holiday so I can find out what happens Saturday :thumbup:

My friend is in charge of the Glastonbury tickets this year as they go on sale on Sunday (I normally get them) so I will also be able to check if she manages to get those too! She is very nervous


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Think we'll all be sat at our pooters on Saturday with eyes on strings waiting to see if Princess Moo moo has given the paws up to her potential slave.

Its all VERY exciting!!!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

I know!! I'll be checking while sat in the hairdressers!!! must keep us posted!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Moo and I are very very VERY excited   Last night moo was celebrating by charging around her safe room , chasing a fly and just generally making a large amount of noise   It was 1am :yikes: :yikes:

So cute to see her thundering around enjoying herself :001_wub:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

have everything crossed for the beautiful Moo, how wonderful she might have found a forever home!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Great interview questions, Moo.
> Millie would like to add one of her own favourites.....
> _If I smash or otherwise damage a favourite piece of china or furnishings, will you get mad at me, or pat me on the head and tell me I am far more precious and beautiful than any of those inanimate objects?
> _


My Dad (85) came round on Sunday, he hadn't seen Cookie until then. She was a little scared of him until she jumped up beside him on the sofa (my beautiful premium analine leather one) and then she got spooked and tried to jump off, she got a claw stuck in the stitching and she scratched it sliding off. Dad said  has just ripped the leather - I said no it's fine. 

She can do anything


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Moo has had another enquiry :yikes: I knew that eventually , everyone would see sense


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Moo has had another enquiry :yikes: I knew that eventually , everyone would see sense


Has Princess Moo moo declared a "handbags" duel at dawn to see who will be the winning contender??

I'm so pleased that everyone has finally woke up and fell for her beauty and charm.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Has Princess Moo moo declared a "handbags" duel at dawn to see who will be the winning contender??
> 
> I'm so pleased that everyone has finally woke up and fell for her beauty and charm.


:laugh: :laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol: Moo thinks that is a fine idea


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Moo has had another enquiry :yikes: I knew that eventually , everyone would see sense


About bloody time is all I can say.... What took them so long? I'm SO happy that she is finally getting the attention she so deserves!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

yay!! where have they all been hiding!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I so wish our Jack wasnt such a thug to our elder female cat, or i would of had moo long ago!

Im sure many others feel this way, i do hope one of these homes work out, she deserves a fantastic home with so much love!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Its nearly Saturday!!!!!​:thumbup:

Just want to say hope all goes well tomorrow at Moo moos potential new owners Interrogation.....erm i mean interview!!!

I'm sure as soon as they see the PF Princess's beauty they will be swooning at her feet.(maybe have the smelling salts to hand)

Good luck and hope all goes well.

xxx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I think that you need to set up a video link tomorrow, so that we can all make sure that Moo Moo's potential new slave is worthy enough!! What d'ya think!??? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> I think that you need to set up a video link tomorrow, so that we can all make sure that Moo Moo's potential new slave is worthy enough!! What d'ya think!??? :thumbup::thumbup:


GREAT IDEA!!!:thumbsup:

We could all Skype through to Moo moos house and take it in turns to ask questions!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Moo thinks that is a truly excellent idea  

She said she'd like everyone to start composing their questions :laugh:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Moo thinks that is a truly excellent idea
> 
> She said she'd like everyone to start composing their questions :laugh:


My question(s) would be.....

Do they like photography as taking LOTS of piccies of Princess Moo moo for us all to see how she is settling in is a must.

And....

Have they thought of a good username for when they join this forum!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> My question(s) would be.....
> 
> Do they like photography as taking LOTS of piccies of Princess Moo moo for us all to see how she is settling in is a must.
> 
> ...


Excellent questions , both are very important  Moo said she would like their user name to be PrincessMoosSlave


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Moo has just had another enquiry !!!! :yikes: :yikes: Like buses


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Moo has just had another enquiry !!!! :yikes: :yikes: Like buses


That's fab, you can take your pick now hopefully! Do any of them stand out as being perfect for Moo Moo, pre-interview??


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Keep us updated wont you... I'm on tenterhooks here!!!! I can't wait to here some good news about her starting her new life... Fingers crossed for tomorrow x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I sure will   Excited !!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news you've had another enquiry :thumbup::thumbup:

I really hope today goes well for you and beautiful Moo xx

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

good luck to Moo Moo!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

well... any new slave yet??? been away for 3 days and not been able to check in for Moo updates!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

No news yet AlfiesArk......But like they say...no news is good news!!

Don't think i can wait any longer,may have to go to Moo moos house and spy through the letterbox!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello moo Fans 

I am very pleased to report that ................

MOO HAS A NEW SLAVE !!!!!​
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

moos new slave arrived bearing a bribe  ....... TWO packets of Dreamies  

So the princess was somewhat distracted from her list of questions 

some of them were answered without asking though , for example ....

The Bribe  also , moos new slave told moo she is beautiful many many times  She also fussed the princess and groomed her 

Moo gave me her special look , the one we had agreed upon , to say "i accept your offer , you may be my slave"  

Seriously though, i am quite taken aback how relaxed The Princess was with her new slave . I have honestly never seen her like that with a stranger  It wasn't long at all before moo showed herself to them and allowed a fuss to be given   

for me , that sealed the deal  

I must confess to having embarrassed myself a few times by starting to cry !!! :crying:  

Selfishly for me , but most of all , relief and complete JOY at having found Moo someone who clearly connects with her   

Moos new slave has some time off at the end of the month so it's been agreed that Moo will stay here until then , when her new slave will have time to gently ease her into her new life  Moo willstart her new life on October 27th 

I could not really have wished for anyone better to take my beautiful girl


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

FANBLOODYTASTIC!!!!​
Ah, I'm welling up reading about Moo's new slave! She deserves the best, and it sounds as though this new lady is amazing!

So, so happy for Moo! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Savour your time with her now, knowing that in a couple of weeks she'll be as happy as she used to be, settling into a fabulous new home.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

:thumbup: Can't wait to see photos of Moo looking happy and relaxed and coming out of her shell again! :thumbup1:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> FANBLOODYTASTIC!!!!​
> Ah, I'm welling up reading about Moo's new slave! She deserves the best, and it sounds as though this new lady is amazing!
> 
> So, so happy for Moo! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> ...


Me too, tears of joy 
Im so happy for Moo. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's fantastic news :thumbup::thumbup:

I now have a lump is my throat and tears in my eyes, I'm so happy for Moo that she has a new slave and forever home  I hope she'll be really happy  xx

Oh and congratulations to Moo's new slave  did you persuade her to join the mad house?


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Lump in throat and welled up eyes here too!!!!! I am SOOOO pleased for both you and Moo Moo, it really is such fantastic news!!! . 

As the saying goes, "the best things come to those who wait", and it sounds like Moo Moo has got herself a lovely new slave.

I hope you explained that Moo Moo is quite the celebrity here in PF and therefore they MUST become members and update us!!??? 

Treasure your time with Moo Moo, and remember that you're doing all this because you love her and only want the very best for her. I know Moo Moo appreciates everything *big hugs* xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> That's fantastic news :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I now have a lump is my throat and tears in my eyes, I'm so happy for Moo that she has a new slave and forever home  I hope she'll be really happy  xx
> 
> Oh and congratulations to Moo's new slave  did you persuade her to join the mad house?


Thank you so much  I'm so pleased  i was really worried moo may be scared of them but she seemed to bond with this lady  i'm filling up again as i type 

Yes , they have promised to join the forum and post pictures once moo is settled    They better had !!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Lump in throat and welled up eyes here too!!!!! I am SOOOO pleased for both you and Moo Moo, it really is such fantastic news!!! .
> 
> As the saying goes,* "the best things come to those who wait", *and it sounds like Moo Moo has got herself a lovely new slave.
> 
> ...


This is so true   how Moo connected with this lady ........ i'm just so pleased  very clearly, she will cherish my moo  

I have explained that moo is a celebrity and therefore , her fans must be kept informed


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> This is so true   *how Moo connected with this lady ........ i'm just so pleased  very clearly, she will cherish my moo  *
> I have explained that moo is a celebrity and therefore , her fans must be kept informed


There I go again.....*goes off to get tissues* :001_wub:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> There I go again.....*goes off to get tissues* :001_wub:


I keep a box by my pc


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

C'mon ladies now dry your tears (sniff, sniff) cos *MOO MMO HAS GOT A NEW HOME!!!!* Yaaaaaaaaaaah...... So happy I did a little dance of joy!:blushing::blushing::blushing: It's Saturday night and I for one am gonna celebrate, Who's up for it? :001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes:


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

So pleased to hear this news! I have been following her threads and hoping for good news. It sounds like she has met a perfect match ... Those earlier offers fell through for a reason - her perfect home was somewhere else


----------



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely news!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> C'mon ladies now dry your tears (sniff, sniff) cos *MOO MMO HAS GOT A NEW HOME!!!!* Yaaaaaaaaaaah...... So happy I did a little dance of joy!:blushing::blushing::blushing: It's Saturday night and I for one am gonna celebrate, Who's up for it? :001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes:


What a good idea!! *goes off to open bottle of red*. Cheers CCC and Moo Moo! xx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Fantastic hope all goes well for her


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

WOOHOOOO!! Typing this from Key Largo - but had to log on nto see if she gother home - fantastic news!!!

Gotta go - the sun isshining, the palm tress are gently waving in the breeze and I cant use this tablet to save my life :lol:

See ya soon - kisses to Moo xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What wonderful news     Tried not to cry but a few tears did squeeze out - SO pleased for this gorgeous girl!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh I do like a happy ending! Very happy for you, the Princess and the new slave.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so, so pleased to read this fantastic news - with tears in my eyes I might add :crying::crying:
Oh so pleased for you and especially for the delightful Moo and her new slave :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Great that MooMoo has a new slave when will we see some pics of her? 

Viv xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*WOO HOO
MOO MOO





































*​
That it truly BRILLIANT news!!!! I am so happy that you have found a slave worthy of the gorgeous Princess Moo.  Everyone at Moggy Towers is very happy for you both.

If the new slaves are as special as you say, then I'm sure they were totally understanding of your tears. It just proves how much you love Moo.

It is nice that you now have time to spend with Moo where you can enjoy her without the worry & the stress of finding her a new home as you know you have found one worthy of her. I think the new slaves sound very clued up by waiting until they have proper quality time to spend with Moo when she moves to her new palace but I think that maybe there was also a little element of them wanting you to have some chilled out time with your Princess before she goes. 

Make sure you put the details for the forum in the large booklet, full of Princess Moo's likes and dislikes, that I am sure you'll be sending them off with.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

so so so happy for the gorgeous Moo!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> *WOO HOO
> MOO MOO
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe the new slave thought ............"oh my god, i have to get this poor cat away from this mentally unbalanced woman"  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'm looking forward to quality moo time  it's a nice thought too that the new slave maybe considered that 

for so long , my moo time has been despairing and so sad  My time away from moo has been obsessed with adverts, bumping on various forums, even searching wanted adverts ! As sad as i am , the relief is immense as i really thought i was going to have to send her to a rescue 

Princess moo very clearly enjoyed her day  when her new slave left she just looked ...............different  and content  She's back in her little room now, snoozing after the days excitement 

Here she is just after interviewing....




























I think you will all agree , she looks happy :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is one thread that has made us all smile, we make a good cat finding slave support team


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

*YAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!*

This is the news everyone's been waiting for over the past few months.

Moo moos new slaves sound like special,caring people for her to be so confident and comfortable around them.

She's obviously a good judge of character as she chose you Val so i bet its big peace of mind for you knowing that "the princess from the forum......she says yes"   

Its great to see her looking so happy in her piccies,she looks so much more outgoing and relaxed!!:001_wub:

Her new family are very lucky indeed!!!

xxxx ----------> & one big one for Moo X


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

fabulous news!!!! Well done Moo Moo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:_great news_


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm thrilled to catch up with the wonderful news about Moo's new home! I'm so happy for her:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

In your latest pics she is looking even more heart-stoppingly gorgeous than ever -- lucky human who has been appointed her new slave! I am so envious!

I hope "New Slave" will take pity on the Princess's many adoring fans and keep us updated on her progress I am sure we will be very hungry for news of her!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

yay!! I 'm so happy for you both!!! (and sad at the same time and have joined the other PF blubbers...)
The princess certainly looks happy and content now! squishy cuddles to our Moo Moo! And Miss Moo you better make sure your new slaves join us here!! we'll need regular updates and photos!


----------

